# Fish Ohio Saugeye



## st.slippy

Went out this morning and had a difficult bite. I threw vibes, jig and twister, trolled cranks, with nothing. Finally I decided to change it up and fish like I did in the summer, but the area I was fishing was new to me. I had been through there on my friends boat trolling cranks at night, but had never explored it myself. Ended up with this 23" fish ohio saugeye, and a bunch of white bass. My second pass over the area I had a fish on again that actually broke my 15lb line. I think it was scarred up from the first fish. It took me over 160 saugeye this year to get my first fish ohio and my personal best


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

GRATS Slippy!!! Great looking fish!!


----------



## Snyd

Awsome Fish


----------



## thigpend6

Congrats on the awesome eye!!


----------



## puterdude

Salute Slippy,thats a nice eye for sure.It should only get better from here on till ice up.Go get em!


----------



## LimitOut

Beautiful saugeye! I was proud of my 19"er, but i guess that was nothing. Congrats man!


----------



## misfit

nice eye,slippy.wish i could be out there helping you thin the population.


----------



## Catman63

Nice job Slip. Congrats on the PB and Fish Ohio!


----------



## SConner

Congrats on the new PB. Great looking kids too!


----------



## firefishfighter

great fish congrats


----------



## Wanda Walleye

That a baby nice fish buddy. I second the nice kids part! Soon as I get this buying a house crap over with I will be back at it until december. 160 Saugeyes is that all you got in 20-25 trips. Man that only averages out to 6.4per trip. Not too bad I am sure many are envious now its on for next year and you can slay the sows, pigs, wandas whatever vanacular you choose.You know I had a rough year for fish ohios myself but the numbers and consistency was great this year except for our last tournament lol. I know on my boat that you should have had a fish ohio a long time ago I think the nerves of hauling a wanda can get the best of all of us. I personally believe if you had a better rod you would handle those females a little better but we have already talked about that. Lastly, I just want to brag on you a minute. In my life I have never fished with one who has improved in one year more than you. I know it took me 3-4 years to get at the level you are now. A lot of guys on this post have been fishing these establishments for decades and our now trusting your posts and learning from what you have to say including myself. You are someone who looks outside the box and are very open minded and that is key if your hopes are oneday of becoming the best. I will not forget in april when I was sure they were shallow and you through out twisters and dragged them in 18-25 feet with the trolling motor and bam eye after eye. Man you made me feel stupid that day. Anyways, I wish the best to you this winter cause you know Im pretty much done for the year. I got 2 lake erie trips left and maybe 2 more alum trips but I will make sure you are on my boat.


----------



## st.slippy

Thanks everyone. Wanda I've probably had a few more trips than that with the sneaking out to chase saugeye in the middle of the night, and I had a few good trips to buckeye that really drove those numbers up. Thanks for the great compliment. With out this sight I'd not have learned anything about fishing. Thanks to you for getting me out on the fish and teaching me a lot of this stuff.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

st.slippy said:


> Thanks everyone. Wanda I've probably had a few more trips than that with the sneaking out to chase saugeye in the middle of the night, and I had a few good trips to buckeye that really drove those numbers up. Thanks for the great compliment. With out this sight I'd not have learned anything about fishing. Thanks to you for getting me out on the fish and teaching me a lot of this stuff.



even though i have only been registered for about a month, I have been browsing this forum for quite sometime now. When i started I knew very little about fishing in Ohio and fishing in general. Thanks to this site and the help of people like Slippy and Welsh I have learned a great deal that has helped me land some lunkers!


----------



## dahbears7

Beautiful fish, congrats.


----------



## PGA Pro

hopefully you would be interested in our new club! Great catch!!!! Congrats on yor pb!


----------



## GMRcatman

Nice 'eye!


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice to see some chunky fish being caugh! GJ!


----------



## jshbuckeye

Way to go Slippy great job on the fish Ohio.


----------



## crittergitter

Nice fish! Tis the season for the sumos. If you are serious about big saugeye......NOW is the time. Congratulations Slippy.


----------



## fishslim

Great job great looking saugeye!! Great looking young-ins as well. Wanda said it you have progressed rapidily on the quest for saugeyes keep at it and as Trevor said keep open minded and things will keep coming easier. Will see if we can get you the late fall winter hog on a stick next.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Nice looking fish, I would like to get in on the fall Saugeye this year.


----------



## OSUBryan

Love the pics! That is a good looking Saug


----------



## st.slippy

Got one tonight. Hit the spillway, but the water was too fast to effectively work my lure. I went to four different areas but picked up this 17 inch at the usual spot


----------



## thigpend6

great job again, i will definatley be getting out this friday after class


----------



## fishingredhawk

Congratulations on a great fish!


----------



## Hooklinensinker

Nice fish congrats, what lake was you fishing? hope you catch another.


----------



## st.slippy

Alum Creek


----------



## st.slippy

Pulled 2 more saugeye last night, 2 crappie and a smallie. I hooked into something really big, I could hardly move it, fought for about 3-4 minutes and it threw the hook. I think I lowered my rod too much, the only way I could reel was to pull the rod back, and reel on the way down. Jig with minnow reeled steady was the ticket from shore


----------



## st.slippy

here are pics


----------



## fishslim

Great job slip. Leave me a few okay,been sneaking around elsewhere. Popped 17 saugeye later afternoon till 6:00 p.m. All on a firetiger tail and 1/6th ounce jig dragged or slow lifted off bottom. Light Light bite would just basically swim away with it. Ying6 snuck in late and pulled i think 6. Keep it up.


----------



## st.slippy

Where you at alum? I gotta get this fall bite down. I'd love to get 17. When I'm on shore they all go back, so they should still be there, plus I already have a freezer full. I just wish I had that big fish back, I guess I'll have to learn to throw a single jig with the baitcaster. I can trhow two, but not one yet


----------



## xdusty

i guess i just dont get the fall bite.went out today, wind was really harsh, current was so strong i couldnt keep a bait in place or a lure working to save my life. and of course the weather itself was miserable. how do you guys catch fish in this weather? i honsetly dont think id catch a eye if i had stayed out all day.


----------



## GerardV

Good stuff St. Slippy. We got one decent sized saugeye today from Leib's, but it's nothing like that.

It's nice to see you and your kids with that hog.


----------



## isaiashortie

where do you fish at but great job on all of your fish i love catching big eyes,sauger and walleyes


----------



## fishslim

Well got out last night for awhile with EE (Erik) and his son. Bite was steady EE whacked 2 pretty quick then it was like a bite every half hour. EE and myself both ended up with 3 each and his son lost a good one at shore. We had 9 bites total in a couple hours and caught fish on 5 different baits and colors. Was great out till rain wasted it. Fish are busy talked with people from 2 other lakes and they did well also. Good Fishing


----------



## fishslim

We popped 6 more last night in the bright moonlight. Wind came up from north fish shut right down. 4-2 Cranks over Husky Jerks.


----------



## fishslim

Well Ying6,EE,and myself Aka new name for the 3 of us Larry,Curly,and Moe!! If you were near are boat you will get that statement!! Were out couple hours before dark and alittle after in Mikes boat. Vibed up some small ones and Larry-Ying6 continued his onslaught on the white bass off the front of the boat. Was not as productive tonight but was a good time as we learned some new stuff from a shore fishermen about saugeye,thanks for info we will be sure to use it!!  Will be hitting western Ohio tomorrow so will be fishing some shallow water seeing if they woke up over there or not. Good fishing!


----------



## EE

What's up there Curly, what'd you expect - don't you know you can't catch saugeye from a boat?  Those white bass were a lot of fun, non stop action on vibe's. Last couple nights been good to us, though. By the way, saugeyes are nocturnal so don't waste too much time tomorrow afternoon - you won't catch them until dark 
Moe


----------



## EE

by the way slippy, congratulations to you on your first fish ohio saugeye, that's a nice one!


----------



## All Eyes

Nice saugeye my man! Congrats! Thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## ying6

I love sarcasm...... and you guys are right on. The real unfortunate thing is that the person with the claims had absolutely no idea who he was talking too. Over 60 years of fishing (combined) for these nocturnal  fish, and we get that.... I felt like saying he wouldn't have even known the place is slim didn't open up his big mouth on this site. - But you never know, he seemed to be the master angler, especially with the coments "not catching saugeye during the day" and "you can't catch them from a boat". 
Wouldn't it be great if he looked at this site! By no means am I saying without Troy people wouldn't know spots or how to fish for them, but come on....


----------



## st.slippy

Hey man, that was me. I was trying to get all you nuts out of my spot. By the way, thanks for the spot slim. Hittin the water tonight, so I'll have to use my, you can't catch saugeyes from shore at night. Its too cold and only the little ones come to the shallows when its dark and cold.


----------



## Wanda Walleye

I just wanted the spot to myself but you guys gotta make a huge deal of things.lol thats some funny stuff I really wish I was there for that. I would of cracked a beer for sure. Thats like telling tiger how to golf. By the way how is the golf game Troy.


----------



## fishslim

I will be reporting a new spot in near future as soon as pond gets built and stocked with saugeyes for Ying6 to be able to take pictures every day. It's alright mike i will only tell your house number and road they will have to figure rest out on there own. Of course there will be no day fishing allowed since it will only have saugeyes and catfish in it well probably white bass as well so the master can keep his touch when not in boat. As for my golf game i am glad you asked i am in need of lessons and accepting any offers.  Slippy do not make improper comments from shore anymore.!!Oh i did find some nocturnal saugeyes on the feed tonight all 17 of them,they were wanting jerk baits this evening reeled at a steady pace with a wrist snap as you kept reeling. Were smashing it but most were in the 15-16" range with a few 17-19" mixed in. Full moon was awesome tonight and fish were liking it. Could have stayed all night till the light of the sun stops those wacky fish from biting. Keep the boats in your garages and get out there and walk the banks so Larry,Curley,and Moe can harass you and ask important learning questions.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

you guys crack me up


----------



## Net

Fishslim about to reveal his secret "upground reservoir". :Banane28:


----------



## st.slippy

Well we did the unthinkable last night...........We caught saugeye from a boat. Only had a few. There were a few hits that never took, and one really big fish on. At first I thought because of the weight it must be a musky, but there was no head shaking or line running. I hate the story of the one that got away. We had to move quickly to keep from beaching the boat and gone


----------



## Wanda Walleye

slippy I have had that fish on the brain all day. Wish I just beached the boat. I am still trying to warm up from are frozen venture. But I will say I had a blast and hope to get out very soon. By the way reports were jigs and minnow tighlining slighly off the bottom from boat in deep water. We caught ours extremely shallow and very close to shore used huskies.


----------



## walleye24

Banged (2) Fish Ohio Saugeyes last night... Eyes' were active! My buddy Chris woke em' up!


----------



## walleye24

Here's the pics...


----------



## isaiashortie

great job what did you use


----------



## thigpend6

good job on the eyes!


----------



## st.slippy

Wow man, nice work, were you local. Those are some hearty looking eyes


----------



## Wanda Walleye

Thats a nice stringer. Those will taste extra good tonight. Congrats!


----------



## isaiashortie

st.slippy where do you fish at...


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

isaiashortie said:


> st.slippy where do you fish at...



It's a trade secret. He could tell you, but then he would have to use you for cut bait!


----------



## Wanda Walleye

He fishes out of his bath tub when he gets a chance.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

HAHAHA!!! I think we all wish we could do that. lol


----------



## jiggerman

walleye24 said:


> Banged (2) Fish Ohio Saugeyes last night... Eyes' were active! My buddy Chris woke em' up!


what a catch


----------



## jiggerman

jiggerman said:


> what a catch


More pictures on the way me and walleye 24 caught some more fish ohio saugeye today walleye 24 is quite the fisherman


----------



## st.slippy

it's true I will fish about anywhere. You guys are doing pretty well the last few nights


----------



## fishslim

Hey great job on the Saugeyes,Walleye24 are little conversation was right new that spot was primed and ready. Lookout might be bellying up with you one of these days. Keep it up.  Got 7 myself last night with 2 nice ones that came unbuttoned. Jerks and cranks was the ticket. Just love November!!


----------



## ying6

jiggerman said:


> More pictures on the way me and walleye 24 caught some more fish ohio saugeye today walleye 24 is quite the fisherman


HAHAHAHA.... happy he is good at something.


----------



## fishslim

Man Mike let it go!! Coaches just stress to much about umpires calls. Did it cost you the game? WALLEYE 24 do not let his emotions on this site stop you from making the right calls!! Saugeyes were not as busy tonight around a couple spots where they have been good. But i say next couple days will have them going again. When you are out there guys remember water is warmer then usual this time of year and saugeyes are still very active not time for dead sticking baits. Keep them moving and saugeyes will chase them down. I have sped my retrieve up quite a bit from usual with less pauses and it has been working.


----------



## ying6

In most cases, the smaller baits are better...


----------



## jiggerman

walleye 24 bagged another fish ohio today pictures are on the way thats 18 saugeyes in three days of fishing wow what a blast


----------



## jiggerman

[]
He's got the touch


----------



## walleye24

fishslim said:


> Man Mike let it go!! Coaches just stress to much about umpires calls. Did it cost you the game? WALLEYE 24 do not let his emotions on this site stop you from making the right calls!! Saugeyes were not as busy tonight around a couple spots where they have been good. But i say next couple days will have them going again. When you are out there guys remember water is warmer then usual this time of year and saugeyes are still very active not time for dead sticking baits. Keep them moving and saugeyes will chase them down. I have sped my retrieve up quite a bit from usual with less pauses and it has been working.


Ying6 expects us to get every call right... Well, if you followed the Major League baseball Playoffs and World Series, YOU can see that we umpires are far from perfect! Thank goodness they don't have video replay in high school baseball, or Mike would have a "field day" with the umpires! LOL

As far as the saugeyes go, even a blind !# finds a nut once in awhile!


----------



## st.slippy

Went out last night, tried several areas. End of the night I had one saugeye and a handful of crappie. I got the saugeye on jig and minnow. I tried slim's top secret saugeye method, but just kept getting crappies. Met a lot of OGF'ers. Met muskarp, walleye 24, ying, and slim. It was a nice night to be out, but slow bite


----------



## jiggerman

walleye24


----------



## jiggerman

TWO MINNOWS AGAIN TWO SAUGEYES one was 23 inches and the other was 19 walleye 24 is really learning how to bag the big ones i mean make the right calls


----------



## fishslim

hit both spots last night where some good fish have been coming from. Was as Slippy said a very slow night. Ended up with one like slippy has picture of. Slippy see you hit the other spot i know that stone. Should have stopped there before going home but was to tired. Jiggerman did you leave a bunch of dead minnows at the spot because i stepped all over them.  Leave a couple for me i did hit one there and lost one other night.


----------



## jiggerman

I never leave minnows or trash trying to protect the waters for future generations and we havent even been using live bait


----------



## jiggerman

those fish were full of eggs i think their in the spawn mode now because they shut off like an alarm clock


----------



## fishslim

Not Spawn mode feed mode!! They are trying to fill up there belly with as much as they can to help those eggs mature and get some rolls of winter fat!! Your getting them at a typical bite time. They are feeding in spurts at other times of day and night the thing is to figure out those time frames. Thats the fun i like to do check it at odd times thru-out day and night. Then you can have options in times to go fish!!  Keep it up guys good looking fish.


----------



## xdusty

eh, hit alum today and it was a crappy time. tried from shore with shad raps and jig and twister but it seemed like you could cast 100 ft out and only be in a foot of water and several different spots on the lake. that and the mud was alot of fun lol. i think im done fishing for this year. ill be honest, i dont have the slightest clue how to fish with the water down like that, it kinda felt like trying to learn to fish from scratch. guess ill see you guys in march.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

xdusty said:


> eh, hit alum today and it was a crappy time. tried from shore with shad raps and jig and twister but it seemed like you could cast 100 ft out and only be in a foot of water and several different spots on the lake. that and the mud was alot of fun lol. i think im done fishing for this year. ill be honest, i dont have the slightest clue how to fish with the water down like that, it kinda felt like trying to learn to fish from scratch. guess ill see you guys in march.


You might want to try by the dam. It all rocks and water is as deep as 35 feet in front of the dam.


----------



## thigpend6

Hit alum yesterday nite for my first official nite bite with one of my friends. Have to say it was pretty interesting, I could actually see baitfish right at the edge of the water when my headlamp was turned on and even seen 1 saugeye . I never thought they came in that close, pretty cool. But we ended up catchin one good eater eye, a small crappie, and a rockbass. All fish caught on twister tail.


----------



## jiggerman

Thanks for the info thought spawned twice a year but i need to read more about that they sure looked great.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

What size vibes and colors are you guys getting hit on?


----------



## fishslim

From shore 3/16th to 1/4 ounce vibes firetiger,chrome blue,blue white,charteuse black. From boat 1/4 to 3/8th ounce vertical jig or casted and yo-yo back to boat. Been slower this weekend then past getting away from that full moon and bite has not been the same. Water levels are also playing havoc on fishermen and fish. Did manage a few fish ohio plus size fish,but not the numbers from past weeks. Popped a fat 23" saugeye tonight on a chrome blue rogue. Water temps are going back up instead of down that is not helping either. Oh well i guess we will just deal with the conditions and keep chuckin lures at them waiting for the sumos to wake up.!!


----------



## fishslim

Got a limit other day was a pretty steady bite! Was catching them on Cranks and Jerks. Pretty fast retrieve was the ticket. Water temps are up and so is activity of the fish. Also picture of a deep colored saugeye i got from below Alum spillway on a jerkbait.Got a piggy other day am trying to get picture off new phone will post when i figure it out. Good Fishing!


----------



## TiDuhble

I would love to go hunt for some eyes at night but haven't the slightest clue where to go. A lot of ya'll say ur hitting them at alum. but where? are you on the boat or from the bank?


----------



## walleye24

fishslim

Nice job with the limit... Looks like the cold weather is going to stay away for awhile. Keep up the good work! Hope ying6 gets a look at what a limit looks like!


----------



## puterdude

nice looking limit fishslim,you have the pattern down pat,kudos!


----------



## puterdude

TiDuhble said:


> I would love to go hunt for some eyes at night but haven't the slightest clue where to go. A lot of ya'll say ur hitting them at alum. but where? are you on the boat or from the bank?


Please don't take this as me being mean or rude.But just go back and read the posts,look at the pictures,& pay close attention to details.They are giving you all the information possible if you look.You can't expect them to take you with them ,supply the tackle and point saying cast here.Alot can be learned fast is you just read and absorb whats been posted by the many experts on this thread alone.Re-read the post & go get em!


----------



## ying6

I think the misconception is that most of the fishing is being done at Alum and near the south end. The guys that fish a lot at night normally hit 3/4 area lakes an evening (if time allows) and talk to each other about where they are biting (if anywhere). To say they are biting at alum, I would disagree completely. Catching one or two fish a night (3-4 hours of casting) would not really be worth the time. 
There are dozens of times when slim will be at a lake, EE will be at a lake and I will be at lake and we call each other to give reports of what we are seeing. Getting with a group of guys and trying different bodies of water definitely helps when searching for these fish. Another thing is, you have to be willing to move around the lake. Sitting in one spot waiting them out, takes ALOT of patience and time. Many times you can pop a fish on your first few casts in a new spot. 
I talked to a guy the other night who said there were 11 guys fishing one spot around Alum and I could not believe it... all the fish do not line up an area and hold down for the winter. So my suggestion would be to find an area that has a lip(depth change) and bait fish... and head out. If the lake by you has saugeye in it, you have as good as chance as anyone else.


By the way, is this what you meant about seeing a limit?


----------



## jshbuckeye

Love the reports and pics they keeps me off the couch and aether on the water or on a point casting. I like the way ying6 and them go at it calling each other mushroomman and me use to do that and it did put a few extra fish on the bank for us. He seems to of disappeared so if any buckeye lake fisherman want to get a lil networking outfit together give me a pm we can get together and do some fishing and exchange numbers.


----------



## crittergitter

I got out for a couple hours last night. Didn't fare so well. I had a good one on and got it half way in and she came undone. Then, that cold north wind was just getting to me, so I called it a night. Was nice to feel one dancing at the end of the line though. I hope to get out a couple more times in the next two weeks. I haven't hit Alum yet, but it is close so maybe I should start trying to figure it out.


----------



## TiDuhble

puterdude said:


> Please don't take this as me being mean or rude.But just go back and read the posts,look at the pictures,& pay close attention to details.They are giving you all the information possible if you look.You can't expect them to take you with them ,supply the tackle and point saying cast here.Alot can be learned fast is you just read and absorb whats been posted by the many experts on this thread alone.Re-read the post & go get em!


I wasn't asking for Long/Lat cordinates or anything like that. I was simply saying from a boat or on the bank. maybe even north end or south end of lake. Because I do read this post I wanted to know before I go what I was in store since I don't have a boat (at the moment). So I didn't want to make the 45 min drive if people where hitting them in boat somewhere I can't get to. But thanks for replying! at least you gave me your opinion and thats all I wanted.


----------



## ying6

crittergitter said:


> Haven't hit Alum yet but it is close so maybe I should start trying to figure it out.


 - you're killing me.:Banane45:


----------



## Muskarp

puterdude said:


> Please don't take this as me being mean or rude.But just go back and read the posts,look at the pictures,& pay close attention to details.They are giving you all the information possible if you look.You can't expect them to take you with them ,supply the tackle and point saying cast here.Alot can be learned fast is you just read and absorb whats been posted by the many experts on this thread alone.Re-read the post & go get em!


Yeah, I have to agree with you Puterdude. The saugeye and Erie walleye guys have really "given away" alot more info than bass guys ever would (most don't even tell the lake). And I'de like to thank them (the saugeye and walleye guys) for that. But shoot, if you haven't figured it out from from the threads I've seen this fall. Your never going to. Once again I'de like to thank all the Erie and inland guys for all the fall nightbite tactics. If any of you guys need some company for a night bite expedition. I've got an open seat (and an open ear) let's fish.


----------



## st.slippy

All of these posts are mixed. As far as alum goes these posts have literally been from the very north to the very south. I've caught them all over, and recently have not gotten them consistently in the same spot or on the same bait. If you are going to alum, your guess is as good as ours. Last night we worked a good portion of alum from the boat and only had one fish on. Oh and if you wanna get on alum without beaching your boat, it is getting really tricky. We accomplished it, but it took some balls and quick thinking. Great job on the limits ying and slim. Also not all of these fish are coming from alum, that would be a false assumption.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Also remember there is some of these guys that get out as many times in a week as some of us do in a month so they are putting in the time and effort in all weather conditions to try and get a pattern on there fish. Trust me I know the frustration of going out and not hitting them but that is part of it, it makes it so cool when we do. Good luck all I think Puterdude and I are breaking open a new can of worms on them on Friday


----------



## fishslim

Well guys this is getting fun this thread has become one of the hottest thread on line! Like all the view points and opinions as well really brings out the desire and want with in us for theses crazy toothy critters!! As mentioned not all fish are coming from same lake but alot are!! Ying Nice limit wonder were those came from!! As for Alum in this thread there have been reports about every aspect of this lake from boat as well as and mostly from shore. Fish are being caught North,South,East,West,and evey angle you want to say. Fish are on the move still not really schooling up well yet due to the temps lake as of tonight was 51 degrees in a couple deep bays and even warmer in the shallow areas. What that means is more casting less catching unless you as Ying has mention put your track shoes on and hustle all over the place picking fish here and there. Then it is decision time if you are still going to fish you have to decide which area has best potential for the night then stick it out and hope you made the right call. I DID NOT TONIGHT!! Looked right in every aspect but only whities and one small saugeye. I can tell you this do not waste your time at Indan unless you plan on doing what i just said moving all over looking. The water temps are way high and still need a load of fresh rain water then it should wake up. As of now it has not except for a rare hot bite for one night then done for what seems forever. Did mention i got a piggy while most everyone would be sound asleep got picture to load. She went 27" would say by holding her good 8 pound but did not weigh her. I did take picture which sorry is so dark but light was dying and used phone for camera,then put her right back to let those eggs fill out and catch her or someone else get her when she is turned into a football. Keep at it guys and keep the posts coming soon the lakes will get real busy but only when the water cools dramatically. Good Fishing!!


----------



## ying6

I hit the exact opposite spots as slim, kind've in a search mode. But had absolutely no success. Hopefully EE has been having some so I can invade his territory this weekend. - Sorry Erik! 
Another thing that should be noted, is bait... many many different baits, jigs, vibes, sticks, cranks... go through the water while we fish. You may get lucky and get 1 fishing 1 lure, but have to completely change your presentation to get another one to hit. Last weekend I fished a spot hard (30 minutes with slim and walleye24) we must have had baits flying past the fish every 10 seconds... but when I switched up the color I finally got a strike. 
ying


----------



## walleye24

Could this be the jiggerman? Looks like he banged a couple of nice eyes' the other night!! Keep it up Jiggy!!

Can you say Fish Ohio?


----------



## ying6

was that from last week? Or are they new? I didn't call you back the other night because I was on NOTHING.


----------



## walleye24

ying6 said:


> was that from last week? Or are they new? I didn't call you back the other night because I was on NOTHING.



Got them this week... jiggerman somehow disappeared from the wife for awhile without her knowing he was gone!!

I thought maybe your phone service was equal with mine! 

ying6

btw:nice limit! Was that Troy's stringer? LOL


----------



## crittergitter

I got one yesterday in 30 mins of fishing(pulled a FS trick). It was not a Fish O, but it was a chunky 19"r. Hey, I'll take it. I'll be out and about this evening. Gonna try a double secret spot in the NE corner of Franklin county and then I am heading to AC to beat that bank like a red-headed step child.


----------



## fishslim

Well worked hard at them last night and it was pretty unproductive. Ended up with 2 keepers and 2 other good bites. That was early and then after couple more spots nothing else went home for another day. Did enjoy talking with a guy and his boy Jacob that young man was having fun with the white bass and a saugeye all on jigs,his dad got a keeper as well and that was it. Some one did well last night Big Joshy got a 27" sow and a limit of others as well. Congrats Josh and save me a few big ones!


----------



## crittergitter

I got one right at dusk last night and that was it. I was going to move on to AC, but decided not to. It was my first time night fishing this spot and really want to give it a full go and see if the fish moved in well after dark. Well, that didn't pan out and was getting tired since got up at 4 am to deer hunt. Back after the deer this morning to so no staying out late for me chasing the elusive F.O. saugeye. My uncle did get his first buck this morning!


----------



## fishslim

Hit the shores last night and after working 3 spots ended up with 6 nice keepers. Went to one last spot looking for a big one and was not disappointed hooked a big fish fought it forever and finally got it to shore clicked light on to see monster lips staring at me!  Snagged a easy 15 pound carp was happy i got my lure back!! Carp are all over the place right now rolling jumping and just flat out carrying on.  Here a pic of limit all caught on jerks and cranks with 2 coming from each spot i fished.


----------



## st.slippy

Thought it was the saugeye of a lifetime I bet. Hope I have some of your luck Tuesday night. These one keeper nights are tough. Heck maybe I'll catch some more fishing combos, that made the night go easier!


----------



## xdusty

hey slim, quick question about jerkbaits. not sure what i should be using to saugeye fish with them. when i throw sinking jerks, they snag up constantly from shore. but when i throw a suspended husky jerk, doesnt seem like it gets deep enough and i end up catching white bass. any tips?


----------



## Wanda Walleye

dusty im not slim but runem hard and fast at first and then go to your presentation of choice.


----------



## xdusty

hey one saugeye pro is as good as the next lol. thanks for the tip, ill give it a try.


----------



## fishslim

I use suspending jerks i do not like sinking ones,only use them when fish are real aggressive. You are getting deep enough with the suspender the fish in clear water lakes especially will rise to bait at night. If they are hungry they will find it. I like to get my lure to just sit at what ever depth i pull it down to and then as water gets colder especially i slow presentation way down. Dead sticking which means crank it down and just let it set awhile then give it slow gentle pulls and let it set again fish will come up and get it or follow it awhile then blast it next to shore. Right now due to warm water i have been reeling it back at varying speeds with twitches and pauses they are still pretty aggressive. Hope that helps Fine tuning lure is real key to cold water bite.


----------



## ying6

Fished up north for an hour or so. Guys fishing the road bed. I didn't see one fish caught. North wind was pretty cold. Water clarity is terrible. I did see some people along the rocks pulling little crappie. Nothing special. I think Troy told me that we had turnover the other day. Probably why the clarity is so bad.


----------



## Wanda Walleye

I dont want anyone to be persuaded in the wrong direction but if turnover did occur over the weekend then fishing will be off for possibly a span of 7-15 days. I will be out tonight to see for myself but this is the most negative time of the year to fish. I am not going to bore people with water stratification but bassically less dense warm water falls to the same temp as the thermocline and the lake mixes allowing sediment algae and debris to surface and in some cases sulfur odors can foul the lake. The science/fact is the lake becomes the same temp and fish in most cases scatter throughout the water column making it challenging to find them within a huge body of water. My point is I dont want people to go out and get frustrated and hang it up for the year because they couldnt get any. Give it a few days and things should be golden. Im also not saying turnover occured but troy and ying have been very reliable sources. I am also not stating that you want catch fish either just try not to get upset if the bite is tougher than usual.


----------



## xdusty

thanks for the tips slim. i gotta hand it to ya, finding saugeye consistently isnt an easy task. ive found a couple of points that produce throughout the spring and early summer put get sketchy later in the year. maybe its just me but it seems alot harder to find saugeye then LM. or maybe its just that ive been a bass fisherman my whole life and just recently started (last year or two) saugeye fishing. either way thanks to everyone for all the tips and info. having this site makes it easier to start seeing results. there really isnt much info out there on productive ways to consistently catch these fish.


----------



## Tennessee

xdusty said:


> thanks for the tips slim. i gotta hand it to ya, finding saugeye consistently isnt an easy task. ive found a couple of points that produce throughout the spring and early summer put get sketchy later in the year. maybe its just me but it seems alot harder to find saugeye then LM. or maybe its just that ive been a bass fisherman my whole life and just recently started (last year or two) saugeye fishing. either way thanks to everyone for all the tips and info. having this site makes it easier to start seeing results. there really isnt much info out there on productive ways to consistently catch these fish.


you just half to figure out what there biting on color and size, and what retrieve they are wanting for that day and repeat that, switch it up, sometimes they want a slow steady retrieve sometimes they want it fast with a couple pauses, sometimes they want a retrieve and a jerk, sometimes they want a lot of action a couple jerks in a row, sometimes I just crank it and let it float for about 30 seconds and crank some more and do the same and they hammer it, and a lot of times ill get it all the way back to the shore after doing one of the retrieves above and let it sit there before reeling it in and they hammer that, but as the water gets colder same stuff but slower presentations is the key just like Slim said, hope this helps


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Since we're talkin jerk baits I have a question. I don't use them that often. Mostly fall for saugeye but I'm still learning the subtleties. I bout a size 10 xrap the other week. The first couple of times I used it I had no problem cranking it down and keeping it down. The last couple times I've used it, if I stop cranking I immediately get a bunch of slack in the line. I'm assuming it's floating to the top right away. Any lure tuning advice?

Bummer about the turnover. Was hoping to get the boat out one more time with my dad this weekend for some crappies.


----------



## EE

Capital, 
As far as tuning, a lure can be tuned to one specific body of water, yet 'want to float' in another. It can be tuned one week, and want to sink the next. I had lots of frustrating nights when I couldn't get my lure to function the way I wanted (or the fish, rather!), without wasting valuable fishing time messing with my lures. 
Two possible solutions to your question:
1. Get to your first fishing spot while it's daylight if possible, so you can physically tune your lure while you watch it (i.e. you can see it suspending, without sinking or floating). It's not impossible at night, but can be difficult to do this (once you get a few tuned to your favorite body of water, you don't have to do this every time). 
2. adjust a suspending lure that has a tendancy to drift up, by adding 'lead tape' to the underside of the jerkbait. Add it in small amounts to the location that gets the lure to sit still and level (some like the nose slightly down, some like the nose slightly up). Add too much and it will then slowly sink. 
I personally do not use lead tape, but use extremely fine black wire that I bought at a hardware store. I carry around small 2-3 inch lengths and when necessary, wrap them in and around the eyelets where the treble hook attaches. I'll see if I can snap a few pictures and post them for you here. These are the best two methods for tuning a suspending lure that I know of.


----------



## EE

Capital,
here you go. I could not find any of my jerkbaits with lead tape still on them, but here are 2 pictures of the 'wire' thing I mentioned. I keep 2"-3" strips in my pocket and if my suspending lure wants to float, I wrap them in/around the hook eyelet. This wire is very thin and can easily be snipped/cut, if too much is on. Again, just one option, I hope it helps.
EE


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Thanks EE. Now that you mention it, I had no issues with it at my spot on Indian but when I took it to Buckeye it drifts up.


----------



## fishslim

So Erik now i know what your up to i thought you were sewing or something. I like that idea i use lead strips but i put them around treble hook usually middle one on a three hooker. But you have to pay attention on weight getting thrown off after you get a fish or two. Also capital usually i will get slack as well but alot of times it is the mometum of lure from being slowly pulled thru water i also do not mind if lure has a real slowwwwwwwww rise to it many times this will be the ticket to a fish biting.


----------



## moke11

ee, thanks for the tip. I took braided 16 gauge copper speaker wire, cut it into a couple lengths, and put that in my box tonight. When I got to lake, I could see right off that my swivel was making my stick bait sink. So, I ditched the swivel and found my lure acting like I wanted. 

Using a little wire, I was able to get nice action out of my Smithwick's Rattlin' Rogue. It used to be a floater, but now it is very slow riser. 

Now, if I could just get the fish to see the changes in my presentation. Spent a couple of hours at alum, but not luck.


----------



## fishslim

I would also suggest that you use a fine wire snap not a swivel this is really nice especially as it gets cold,instead of retying everytime you want to try another bait you can make a quick exchange. Keeps fingers warm and bait changing quick. Will change amount of wire or weight used meaning a little less but well worth it. Remember check bait every time before using it water temps changing makes difference on bait. Also recheck it after using it awhile many times it will start to sink on you later or start rising. Or better yet a fish or two will knock off weight. I was out other night and started catching some then nothing for good while had not looked at bait and sure enough it was now slowly sinking,fixed it and 2 cast later got a fish then little later another. If i would have been paying attention to bait i would have been catching fish the whole time.


----------



## moke11

I appreciate everyone sharing techniques and tips. By applying things I have read here (and having plenty of fishless days), I am finally catching more fish and diversifying the baits I can fish confidently.

In this post, I shared some catches with a vibe including a 29in striper. What a thrill!!


----------

